# what model is it



## semiringeye (Oct 3, 2011)

Ifound P21f on the frount leftside of the trans.The onlyP21F I've found are 3 cyl.deisel My tractor is a 4 cyl. deisel.Is it possible maybe I have a 4 cyl. P21F?


----------

